

Y Combinator S12 Demo Day Batch 3 - relation
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/y-combinator-s12-demo-day-batch-three-getgoing-bigcalc-tracksby-and-more/

======
zio99
Full list:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29465655158/yc-s12-c...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29465655158/yc-s12-companies-
demo-day)

